# Hot Weather Management



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

When I was having comb collapse problems last year, Tom Patterson, a tbh beekeeper on Biobee, suggested that I block the cover up with a couple pieces of wood. That provides an attic space for the bees and helps to keep the top bars cooler. Tom runs his tbhs with an attic and stays out when the weather is too hot. He attributes his lack of comb failure to these factors.

Yesterday, I inspected my tbhs and noticed that the top bars were cool to the touch. It was 91 degrees, full sun and the covers were quite hot by comparison.

Tom's suggestion to create an attic during hot weather, is mandatory hot weather management for me. I attribute my lack of comb failure to the effects of his attic and staying out of the tbh when it's just too hot.

Regards
Dennis
Thinking my long, wide and heavy combs require extra caution when it's hot, but also thinking those with shorter, thinner, ligher combs could benefit from Tom's advice


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure it probably is helpful, but my first one that collapsed had a 3/8" gap between the cover and the bars and it didn't stop it. I have one pretty much the same way except for being medium depth (6 5/8+ 3/4 for the bottom board) and it hasn't collapsed. The medium depth one is in the sun. The Deep one that collapsed was in the shade. Also, I have my KTBH in the shade and a warped 3/4" plywood lid that has a gap in it. I think the wind blows through the gap more on this one. It has done well so far too. But I do try not to open them on a really hot day.


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

My TBH's are built so that there is a gap that cannot be closed between cover and TB's. 

Nevertheless, a couple of days ago I walked by one of them and saw a football of bees hanging outside the entrance. I lifted the top and then pried up one end of the last bar to create an opening of about l & 3/8 x 3/4 inch. 

These are the hives with only three one-inch holes bored in them for entrances. Once the bees propolize the top bars they are air tight. With the additional opening they can pull air all the way thru the hive without much work.
Ox


----------



## ox (May 15, 2004)

It's been 104+ F for stretches here. I have no more comb collapses. I put a 2 inch gap between the cover and the bars open to the world. They get mid-afternoon shade. It's 103 in the shade at 18:16 hours here in Tiller. 

------------------
the ~ox-{ at www.singingfalls.com


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I went through both of mine today. The long medium lanstroth sized hive that is in the sun had one comb that fell off at the connection. It was on a blank starter strip and it pulled off. The rest looked fine and there was no domino effect.

The KTBH had no comb collapse and looked fine all the way around except we are in a dearth and it was pretty light on stores and the pesticide kill I had has depleted the popluations of all my hives a lot.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

observations on this subject.

I built one of my TBH w/ roof of flashing material. Also on this hive I put the entrance on the end. This hive is the one that gets the hottest, based on the number of bees clustering outside. This hive also sets at a north south direction, so the morning and afternoon sun hits the sides.

The other 2 hives have entrances that are "shaded" by the top and have their tops painted flat white. Also by putting the hives in a east - west direction, the sides of the hives do not get direct sun, and stay shaded by the overhang from the tops.

I hope to work the Top Bars this afternoon. Hot weather has returned (89 degrees) but I hope that now with my lids propped open it will be cooler inside...

Cheers!

david


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi David,

Looking at your comb pictures taken during the hot weather, it appears that the raised roof helped. Any observations?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Dennis
Yes the raised roof helped, yesterday during my inspection the temps were hot and humid (for Northern Ohio!) almost 90 degrees. But no problem handling the combs. 

I also attribute the comb collapse to my failiure to fully clear the sides of the comb. It is critical for the hive owner to run the hive tool down the sides of the hive to first release any bridge comb. Then carefully pry the top bar towards you first, before lifting the bar up. If the comb is attached to the next bar you will be able to see it and then you can run the hive bar down betwen the bars to cut any adjoining comb.

You still need to have a place to start, though. So if your hive is really strong, and the first bar is not clear, you will have a problem with the first bar. Probably a good reason to do regular inspections, at least of the first few bars.

Also I found the bracket for hanging the combs during photography and inspection to be very very helpful. I usually kept 3 combs "hanging" which gives you lots of room to visualize the interior and room to work your hive tool along the sides to cut the bridge comb.

I still think the side entrances with wood tops painted white is the most important to reduce heat build up, followed by "raising the roof"!

cheers!

david


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Bump. More suggestions for hot-weather management of horizontal TBHs. 

See also this well-written, to-the-point writeup by Dennis Murrell (topbarguy): http://beenatural.wordpress.com/management/heat-precautions/


----------

